# Leasing a broodmare



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I have and do lease out mares. The mares stay here with me. The fee varies depending on several factors from what they want included in it and which mare they are leasing.

A contract is a must and it needs to spell out who is responsible for what.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Ditto on having a good clear contract. 

An example of a real life lease agreement--

I am currently the lessee of an Appaloosa mare who has produced a point earner, has better than average breeding as far as recognizable names, but not stellar as far as current popular performers. I have her at my farm and am caring for her for from the time of picking her up, through breeding, pregnancy, and weaning. I am responsible for vet care, farrier, and all upkeep as if she were mine. I am responsible for having mortality insurance with the owner named as beneficiary, OR for paying the owners the pre-agreed upon value (in the contract) of the mare if she were to die while in my care. I picked her up, I will be responsible for returning her home (400 mile trip one way) after we wean her foal. I am not paying any additional fees.


----------



## mmac664 (May 9, 2012)

I am wondering.....I have been stressing about being able to continue to maintain my horses. With the price of everything going up and the fact that I have been laid off from my job of 13 years things are lean. I have begain to try to thin the herd. I only have 4 but I am not using any right now. Have not ridden since October. Horses are just not selling right now and I have a 3 year old percheron/friesian that needs to be started this year..another expense. So here is my question. I have a gal I have been talking to about actually leasing my percheron mare for riding and breeding. She wants to breed her and also use her for several disaplines. Her proposal is taking her (2.5 hour away from me.) being responsible for all her expenses and in return she will be getting a foul. I will be getting my horse back better trained because she will be using her. No mention of any money changing hands. Does this sound like a good idea? What if she doesnt train her and yet she has her foul...what is my recourse. On the other hand she will be taking on all of the expense and giving me a chance to get back on my feet and I wont have to sell her. Not sure what to think her. I have not met the gal nor do I know what type of trainer she is. She also offered to give me lessons in the process. This is all fine and good but she is 2.5 hours away....Not to handy. Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------

